# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Несовместимость драйвера

## Loreal

У меня серьезная проблема,оч. прошу помощи:
недавно установила W7. и начались проблемы: игры не запускаются, потухает экран и всё.,пропал звук. Попыталась установить лиц. игру,выползло такое сообщение: Драйвер заблокирован из-за несовместимости. Устан-й драйвер защиты Starforce несовместим с данной версией Windows и будет отключен.приложения не будут раб-ть прально без исправления."Далее я скачала драйвер для Starforce и попыталась его установить. установка вроде началась, но потом экран потух и случилось аварийное выключение.В общем закончилось всё восстановлением данных.

----------


## pendruk

(с правами админа)
Пуск=>выполнить... 
bcdedit.exe /set nx AlwaysOff

----------


## Loreal

> (с правами админа)
> Пуск=>выполнить... 
> bcdedit.exe /set nx AlwaysOff


спасибо, а что мне это даст? я думаю назад переустановить XP...

----------


## pendruk

Почитай вроде все понятно http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Execution_Prevention

----------

